# منتديات القانون الخاص > الشريعة الإسلامية > القرآن الكريم والسنة النبوية الشريفة >  ** قرآن يتلى آناء الليل وأطراف النهار ..

## ابو مؤمن

*قرآن يتلى آناء الليل وأطراف النهار*


*
* *قرآن يتلى 24 ساعة 
بمجرد فتح السايت ويغلق بغلقه* 

 
 *http://www.**t**v**q**u**r**a**n**.**c**o**m*


*لا تفوت الفرصة عليك* 
 *قرآن يتلى إلى يوم القيامة* 
* 

**
*

----------

